# eMac : gros doute…



## Berthold (11 Avril 2016)

Salut à tous.
Je viens d'avoir un énoooorme doute en m'apprêtant à mettre mon eMac à la déchetterie ;

Après 10 ans de bons et loyaux services, voilà qu'en septembre cette andouille ralentit, puis ne veut plus reconnaître le système (le point d'interrogation dans un dossier), refuse toute réinstallation, bref la grosse plantade.
Vue la durée de vie, je ne me fâche pas trop et lui trouve un remplaçant.

Et là, aujourd'hui, en démontant ce qui est récupérable sur la bête, je tombe nez à nez avec la pile de la carte mère…

À votre avis, une pile vide peut-elle être la cause du genre de symptôme décrits plus haut ? C'est le dernier modèle d'eMac, G4 - 1,4GHz…

Merci de vos avis… Je le garde encore qqs jours…


----------



## Invité (11 Avril 2016)

Et le démarrage sur CD ou DVD ou clone en FireWire, ça boote ?

C'est peut être simplement le disque dur…


----------



## Berthold (11 Avril 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Et le démarrage sur CD ou DVD ou clone en FireWire, ça boote ?
> 
> C'est peut être simplement le disque dur…


Le SuperDrive est mort, mais le démarrage sur DD externe fonctionnait, il me semble. J'ai effectivement émis l'hypothèse du DD interne mort… sans trop savoir… Impossible de faire un AHT puisque plus de lecteur de DVD.


----------



## Invité (11 Avril 2016)

Si ça fonctionne sur un autre support, c'est simplement le disque dur qui a un soucis.
Peut être même seulement software…


----------



## melaure (14 Avril 2016)

Vu l'âge du DD, et que le matos IDE n'est pas très robuste dans le temps, il faut envisager le changement


----------



## Berthold (14 Avril 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Vu l'âge du DD, et que le matos IDE n'est pas très robuste dans le temps, il faut envisager le changement


Salut Melaure 

J'envisage même plus loin : j'offre, et si personne n'en veut, je jette. Marre de stocker des antiquités dont je n'ai pas le temps de m'occuper… et qui sont sujet à caution, pour le moins, quant à l'espace occupé au sein du foyer.


----------



## r e m y (14 Avril 2016)

Mais il y a mille usages malins d'un vieil eMac


----------



## melaure (14 Avril 2016)

Berthold a dit:


> Salut Melaure
> 
> J'envisage même plus loin : j'offre, et si personne n'en veut, je jette. Marre de stocker des antiquités dont je n'ai pas le temps de m'occuper… et qui sont sujet à caution, pour le moins, quant à l'espace occupé au sein du foyer.



Je connais bien le problème. C'est pour ça que je collectionne pas les "gros" mac 

Après avec un DD remplacé, ça peut peut-être encore intéresser ordiecole


----------



## Berthold (15 Avril 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Après avec un DD remplacé, ça peut peut-être encore intéresser ordiecole


Contactés, mais pur eux aussi, ça doit commencer à encombrer, ce genre de produit, j'imagine… Bref, vu son succès fou et n'ayant pas besoin d'abat-jour…


----------



## melaure (15 Avril 2016)

Après faut pas non plus te leurrer, MacG n'est plus tout à fait un site de vrais passionnés et bricoleurs de micros comme il y a encore 10 ans (excepté ceux qui trainent dans Hackintosh  ). La clientèle Apple à changée (plus dans l'effet de mode). Si tu cherches de vrais passionnés, techniquement compétent et qui veulent faire vivre d'anciens matos, tu les trouveras plus sur des sites comme silicium.org, mo5.net, wda et cie ...


----------

